# HO (1:87) scale vehicles ...



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have an auto dealership, mechanics shop and auto parts store I am going to be modeling. Want to get some nicely detailed 70's and earlier era cars for the dealership, hot rods to park outside the parts store, etc. What are some highly detailed makers of HO scale cars?

Thanks!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Take a look at the Walthers web-site, or one of their annual catalogues.....there's lots of cars out there!


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Also take a look at ModelTrainStuff under HO scale vehicles. They have a huge selection from $2.95 each to fairly expensive and detailed cars.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most large flea markets will have one or more dealers in model
cars. Most are much too large for HO, but I've found a number
of HO 1:87 cars in flea market dealers here and at very
low prices. Ask the dealer what he has available.

Don


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Malibu Classics and Malibu Classics "Reel Rides" (Reel as in movie cars), Mini-Metals, Hot Wheels did a series of 1:87s that barely qualified...










OK, so the Lambo and the Camaro don't count...Malibu Classics...










Mini-Metals...










The Pontiac "The Judge" is from 'Dazed and Confused' and the blue ragtop is from 'Tommy Boy', both are "Reel Rides". The two to the right are from Hot Wheels....










Ertl...










'Reel Rides' "Smokey and the Bandit" Trans Am and Busch Dodge Monaco...










'Reel Rides' "Dazed and Confused" Chevy pickup and Malibu Classics AMC Gremlin...










Malibu Classics '70s vans...

All of these were available at Wal Mart at one time about 10 years ago for around $2 each...check Ebay.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Check out the "fresh cherries" set at hobbylinc.com
Pretty cool for the price. Mini Metals are also great, but can be pricey unless on sale.
Lots of good deals on fleaBay if you shop carefully.
Patience is rewarded!
Bob


----------



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

shaygetz, very nice!!!!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Also take a look at Woodland Scenics....not cheap ( made in USA), but very unique.....

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/Vehicles


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Franco said:


> shaygetz, very nice!!!!


Thanks...just make sure you don't use baking soda for snow effects...that chrome on that Ford was gone in a year...


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Shay, how did that flamed sled get over that code 100 track...fess up, you modelled working air ride into it, didn't you?

Love the jumping Bandit!

Craig


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

Shay...what did you use to make the roadway?
Your crossings look awesome. Even better with a transam bustin thru.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys...the lead sled's air bag system was done with a complicated series of HO scale air bags made by sewing scrap pieces of balloons found on the ground at a local fair, then coupled to an air system made up of various and sundry bits and scraps found in a drawer at my dentist's office....

The road was easier, it is the back side of asphalt shingles, cut and fitted, then weathered with chalks and coated with Dulcote. The crossing timbers are matchsticks stained with old paint thinner. The bolt holes were pushed in with a pencil point. The lines are done with an Elmer's paint pen and a straight edge....


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Ho scale cars*

Believe it or not walmart has them I have a bunch 3 or 4 bucks dont know what brand also dollar tree and dollar general all of them are metal most with working hoods and doors.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have looked every time I go into Walmart and I have never been able to find any 1/87th cars or trucks. All of them have always been 1/64th scale.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Walmarts around here have not had any 1/87 for around 2 years. 2 years ago they
clearanced the 1/87 cars for a buck a piece. I have not seen any since. Mini metals
I think are nice cars ( they are also known as CMWs) but you will pay 4.99 and up for them.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

CMW = Classic Metal Works

http://classicmetalworks.com/


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

And if you find any for $4.99 you should buy them!


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I have lots of CMW (mini-metals) on my layout, but can't recall getting any of them for $4.99.
Check out Fresh Cherries, particularly the full set. They are a bargain!
None of the Wally Marts around these parts have 1:87 vehicles. They're all just a tad larger and look out of place next to a true HO scale vehicle.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Got an email just yesterday for CMWs from Trainworld. Here is a list from Trainworld.
A few at 4.99 and lots for 5.99.

http://www.trainworldonline.com/manufacturers/classic-metal-works/classic-metal-works-ho-scale/

A few Super Deals.
Page 3 - Ambulance 4.99
Page 8 - Trailways bus (plastic but very cool) 7.99
Page 9 - Greyhound bus (plastic but very cool) 14.99


----------



## Derby (Jan 20, 2014)

Where's the best place to get "boring" vehicles? I'm looking for family sedans, station wagons, mini vans, etc from the 1980s to today.

I've got plenty of "nice" cars but want to diversify.


----------



## Jim 68cuda (Apr 23, 2014)

By far the highest detail 1/87 scale cars are by Neo, but they are very expensive ($35 each is typical). They don't have a lot of American cars, but the ones they do have are incredible. They can be found on Amazon. They make a 49 Cadillac coupe, a 57 Chrysler Imperial 4 door hardtop, a 67 Ford pickup, a 66 Cadillac ambulance, a 69 Buick Riviera, a 74 Buick LaSabre coupe, a 76 Cadillac Coupe DeVille, a 1980 Chevy Caprice 4 door sedan, and a 79 Firebird Trans Am. Announced but questionable if they will ever make it to production, are a 68 Dodge Charger RT, a 72 Cadillac Coupe DeVille, and a 76 Chrysler Town and Country station wagon. The Neo cars have beautiful detail including laser etched parts. Different color releases of the same mold have different license plates which are clearly legible with a magnifying glass. When you search Amazon or E-bay for Neo vehicles be sure to include 1/87 as part of the search since the same models in the same colors are also made in 1/43 scale which is the scale for most of their product line.
Second in terms of realistic detail, I would say is Brekina. Unfortunantly, they only make a very few American cars including a 59 Chevy El Camino, a full nine of 1964-1970 Dodge A-100 vans and pickups, a 68-70 Chevy Corvette (coupe and convertible), and a 70 Chevy Camaro. 
Comparable to Brekina is Ricko. Ricko makes (or made) a nice 1963 Lincoln Continental convertible and 1935 Lincoln Model K and a 1930's Cadillac Aerodynamic coupe. Their other offerings include vehicles from around 2005 or so, including some Cadillac, Chrysler (PT Cruiser, 300, Charger, Crossfire), and Ford Mustang models. Ricko also made a stunning 1971 Plymouth Hemi Cuda convertible that even had painted details in the interior.
The short lived Masterpiece line (Atlas I believe) included a beautiful 1935? Chrysler Airflow sedan. 
Busch's 1965 Ford Mustangs are very nice, as are their Dodge power wagon trucks and 1950, Chevy pickups. But many of the other American cars in the Busch line aren't quite as nice. 
Classic Metalworks makes some nice American cars and trucks. Their earlier releases were mostly die cast metal models with opening hoods. Some of those were very nice. Their recent efforts mostly feature plastic bodies, and are very nicely molded with details and proportions that are spot on. But, their current lineup and future releases, are limited to 1930's to 1950's models. The next release is to be a 1955 Ford 4 door sedan. 
Other makers of 1/87 American cars include Model Power (now discontinued). Model Power made a nice 1963 Thunderbird, 68 Chevy El Camino, 69 Olds 4-4-2, 70 Plymouth Cuda, 69 Camaro convertible and others. 
The discontinued Reel Riders line of vehicles by Malibu included a nice 72 Chevy pickup, 70 Pontiac GTO and a few other American cars. 
Another discontinued line, Fresh Cherries, featured cars frequently seen on American roads in the 70's and early 80's, including a 71 Mustang, 71 Maverick, and an assortment of Pintos, Vegas, Gremlins, Hornets, Ford Tempo, and Escort, and Hondas. The Fresh Cherries series also had an interesting little 1940-41 Ford pickup. 
Speaking of pickups, Athearn makes some nice mid 50's Ford pickups and panels. 
A new line in the UK that is available on Amazon, is Oxford. They make diecast 1/87 scale 1941 Lincoln Continental convertibles, 1949-50 Mercury coupes, 1956 Thunderbirds, and 1958 Edsel Citation hardtops in 4 differnt colors each.
For a while a couple years ago Atlas made the late 70's Ford Fairmont 4 door sedan and station wagon in several factory colors. 
Another short lived series was MainStreet which had a nice enough 1968 Plymouth Fury 4 door sedan and 1970 Ford Galaxie 4 door sedan. both were available in civilian and various police versions. The Ford sedan is now in Herpa's line but only as part of a set that includes a trailer and another car. 
Other "boring" vehicles you might want to look at are the Chrysler and Dodge minivans by Busch, the mid 90's Ford Crown Vic and Chevy Caprice , and Chevy S-10 Blazer by Busch. Herpa has or had a Jeep Grand Cherokee from the 90's, Classic Metalworks made a 1980 or so Chevy Impala sedan,
For 80's era trucks and Vans, Trident makes several Chevys, but for more contemporary light trucks and SUVs, Riverpoint makes a lot of nice Ford models.
One other manufacturer worth mentioning is Road Ragers. They make an assortment of diecast Australian cars. Some of the Ford Falcon sedans and wagons and Chrysler Valiant sedans are almost identical to American versions except for the position of the steering wheel. Road Ragers can be found on Amazon (include 1/87 in your search as they make other scales of vehicles)
Back in the 90's Ertl made a couple 1/87 scale late 90's Dodge pickups (one of which was a dualie). They were diecast metal and had opening doors. They would be difficuklt to find now.


----------



## 3deuce (Apr 26, 2014)

I didnt know reel rides did 1/87. Cool stuff


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Hot Wheels also had a short-lived line of 1/87 vehicles as well......that's the line that included this little beauty....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Ooooops! Just noticed the upside down BB....here it is right side up....


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Bummer...would've snagged one of those if I saw it...:thumbsup:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You might not have had the chance.....they were pretty rare......not many cases had one in it....

I only got one because I worked at a hobby shop and got to open the case......


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Now that's a super rundown on Ho vehicles. Glad you posted all that as I didn't know about some of them. Thanks for all the info. Pete


----------

